# Stumps from today.



## HorseFaller (Dec 15, 2011)

Ranging from 24" to 42"


----------



## EXCALIBER (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like some on the first few feet of the bottom would make some really cool end tables and such! I would like to have some that way every once in a while. Good pics.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice work!

You cheating with a Laser level?:hmm3grin2orange:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dancan (Dec 20, 2011)

Glad to see you got a nice gym out there !


----------



## HorseFaller (Dec 20, 2011)

dancan said:


> Glad to see you got a nice gym out there !



Ya I really dislike limbing cedar and this was a super brushy job to boot.


----------



## dancan (Dec 21, 2011)

Our softwoods get real bushy like that or worse . Happens when they get full sun in the open from being in old pastures or the first to grow after a clear cut .


----------

